# Vampire counts Varghulf



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is one of my finished painted Varghulf's.















































Thread moved from Gallery Subforum to Modelling and Painting. _Vash_


----------



## Battlemaster Srath (Sep 9, 2009)

nice painting mate.


----------

